# rip my balls off, please...



## creature (Jul 23, 2018)

i'm tired..

just like fucking that...

& leave me clutching the blood that's left...

i'm fucking tired..


----------



## Odin (Jul 23, 2018)

ohhhh... thats a rough roll of the dice...

"hands over a cool bottle of sake' "


Drink, let us be weary no longer the taste of good sake' for every worn Ronin.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 23, 2018)

Hang in there, buddy. We got you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 23, 2018)

creature said:


> i'm tired..
> 
> just like fucking that...
> 
> ...



what's up buddy? you doing okay?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 23, 2018)

@creature , You can always hit me up if ya need to talk or anything. I got yer back.


----------



## creature (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks, bros..

V? you get that box, yet??


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 23, 2018)

Yessir I did, just about 20 minutes ago.

THANKS! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh, and for the record, if you want *ME* to rip yer balls off:

1) you gotta come to ME, cuz I'm a lazy fuck, and don't offer delivery for services of that nature

AND

2) That costs EXTRA. If you have to ask how much, you couldn't afford it. ::eyepatch::


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 23, 2018)

If you can't afford Andrew, @creature, i know a couple women in pdx that'll steal yer nutsack just for kicks.


----------



## creature (Jul 23, 2018)

well..
i think God is doing the favor for me ; )

...


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck, dude. If things are not going your way, get your sexy ass up here. You've already earned an honorary lifetime membership wherever i am.


----------

